# F P S O I I



## pafecru (Dec 8, 2006)

Hallo,

Can sombody tell me anything about a tanker / hull called FPSO II. As far as I could find out she was build in Japan as Toyama Maru and later (1976) Mariblanca. All info on this ship is welcome.

Hans.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Fpso Ii*

Hans,
All I can find is this:

*FPSO II*

DESIGNED BY: SBM, Inc.
CONSTRUCTED BY: MHI Nagassaki;
Coverted by Keppel, Singapore
ORIGIN: Conversion; Formerly--*Mariblanco,
Toyama Maru*; Status--Operating
LOCATION: Country--Brazil; Operator--Petrobras;
Field--Marlim South;
Development--Two subsea wells
PERFORMANCE: Water depth, ft--4,659
(oper.); Winds/storms--N/A; Wave height, ft--N/A
QUARTERS: 90
HULL: Length, ft--886; Width, ft--139; Depth,
ft--72; Draught, ft--55; Deadweight, tons--127,000
HELIPORT: S-60-capable
PROCESSING: Crude oil, bpd--30,000; Natural
gas, MMcfd--6.5; Gas compression, MMcfd--N/A;
Gas lift, MMcfd--10.0; Produced water,
bpd--4,000; Water injection, bpd--None
PRODUCT EXPORT: Crude oil
CRUDE STORAGE: 828,300 bbl
MOORING: CALM and rigid yoke
RISER SYSTEM: Two flexible, lazy S, 3x4-in.
umbilicals; two production, two gas lift
MAIN POWER: Two 750-kW steam generators
PROPULSION: None
CRANES: One hydraulic cargo crane


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Scrapped about 5 years ago after a final deployment in Brazil. More if you want it, I served on her for about 6 months.


----------



## pafecru (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you both for the replay with info.

Are you sure abouth this ? At the Petrobras site she still apears as in use and also on other sites handling about FSPO's, SPAR's ect.

In the time between I received more info on this ship but the remaining question is if any one cann tell me who her owners were as "Toyama Maru" and "Mariblanca".

Hans.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Owned by Single Buoy Moorings (SBM) First deployed in the Philippines for Alcorn, then Brazil. Although called FPSO2 there was no FPSO1.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

As Toyama Maru I think she was NYK, as Mariblanca by Greeks.

If my memory is correct her first deployment in the Philippines was for Amoco, who subsequently went on to bareboat charter her. On completion of that charter and some refurbishment she went on charter to Alcorn.

Production for that charter in 300 metres off Palawan started vey well, but dwindled quicker than expected, and she was withdrawn to singapore in February 1996.

Following further refurbishment she was redeployed in Brazil, but she is definitely scrapped now.


----------



## pafecru (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks randcmackenzie and Norm for the info. Any chance that you know who the Greek owners were ?

randcmackenzie do you have any photographs left from your period onboard her during that 6 months period and would you like to download them on the site ?

Thanks, Hans.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Pafecru,

I'm afraid I have no photographs, however if you go to www.singlebuoy.com you will find something of her history there.

Best Regards.


----------

